# Anyone live and ride in the Birmingham,AL area



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm moving in a few weeks to Birmingham and I'm wanting to meet some folks and find out where to ride in that area. Gotta keep the good times Rollin on the outty


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565478,-87.719974


----------



## BigBrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

i live in Georgia but i ride some trails in Anniston. look at cheahatrailriders.com theres Kentuck trails and new trails at the old Anniston army bace.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There are a lot of trails around BHam but mostly state parks... Lot's of rules and requirements. The only muddin parks are gonna be down south, several hours from you. Boggs & Boulders is pretty cool but it would be about 3-4hr trip for ya.

*Alabama:*


Southern Ridge ATV Trails
Boggs & Boulders
Bobcat Hollow Trails
Minooka
The Ridge


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks man. Have you ridin at any of the parks in bham before. Are they fun?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565504,-87.720051


----------



## rillo750i (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been to Boggs and boulders and red creek And a lot of other local places where I live now. And I'm assuming that the parks in bham won't allow stuff like beer and what not


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.565457,-87.720019


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nah I never made it to any of them. I think some allow and some don't. Just have to check. Most state parks probably won't allow alcohol even in the camp ground.


----------

